# long term stays



## 88788 (May 9, 2005)

You all helped with useful advice on our proposed first trip to France - to the Brittany region.

We are now having to go a little later than planned - October for two months (the weather should still be better than here in the north of scotland!). We are also thinking about extending the tour further by heading south after touring Brittany - the thought was to perhaps go to the south of france or to spain and stay for a month long term on one site, as a change to the touring part on airds in Brittany. Two questions - 
1. Does anyone know how to go about looking for a site and for prices for a long term stay?
2. Will we have any diificulties in Brittany so late in the season - we want to uses airds and to wild camp when we are their.

Thanks in anticipation of the usual sound advice.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi jamiemilly. This may be a good place for you to start looking:-

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I have a friend in the south of Spain who has been looking for a place for me to stop for a couple of months. We finally settled on this 
http://www.campingmarbella.com/ingles/index.htm

If you stop 30 days or more you get a 50% discount and the site has full facilities and is only 100Mtr's from the Beach (Mediteranean)
5.65 Euros a night. for 30 days -50% = 84.75 Euros. Electrickery is extra though at 3.40 Euros a night for 10amp.

It looks really nice and is away from the tourist (18-30) area. My friend says its the upmarket area. He lives 8 miles away so knows the area.
It was ideal for me as the English have not invaded yet.

Karl


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

hi Karl had a look at this site, i am not sure how to read the tariff, sure motorhome is 5.60 but then adults at 2.80 each and what about the minimum pitch fee of 12.35 or am i reading this all wrong??? i read this to mean minimum pitch fee would be 6.17 x 30=185 + 7% IVA=198 and if you wanted electric would come to 307 euros


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

HI, I hate to go on about camping cheques but if it ispain you want they have alarge choice of available sites. Also they have deals where if you stay for 4 weeks then you only pay for 3. have been to a lot of their sites, if you want further info on any we have been at then just ask. 
PS. We are from Scotland as well do you use Superfast ferries or do you drive down south
Frankie


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
France sites close early but you shouldn't have any problems with aires throughout France. Do you have their Aires book? We stayed at Camping Azahar at Benicassim for 3 weeks in Jan 05 it was down to 8€ after a week or was it 7€ but if you stayed 60 days it was even cheaper. We also used camping cheques at Cabopino, between Fuengirola and Marbella, Camping Gavin in the Pyrennes. Banos de Fortuna has 2 sites but the cheapest was the Spanish site, basic but handy.
We are planning to go mid Sept through France then N Spain and hopefully into Portugal.

Regards
Rita & Judy


----------



## 90740 (May 1, 2005)

Gromet,
We stayed in the camp site you referred to last year on our way south to Morocco. The direct access to the beach is a plus but we chose not to stay too long, three days.
The pitches are very close and there was a large number of longterm holidaymakers there with their vans, all nationalities, a bit like having Europe in your back garden. There was also a large number of more or less permanent British workers in permanent caravans with permanent tents with permanent gardens with permanent satellite dishes all looking for temporary work. I blame Amanda Lamb for that ! 
A few people had stuff stolen. Our neighbour lost his lnb from his satellite dish whilst he was watching tv.
Would I go back ? Yes, but not for long. A bit like being in a soap programme on tv!!


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that, I am going to go down for a couple of days in October to check it out. I am not sure what it is like in winter to be honest. My Friend says it empties out a lot and I should be able to get a clear pitch with gaps on each side. He was very suprised when he heard about the theft though.

Cheers


----------

